# New York Times Highlights Steroid Use in IFBB Pro Bodybuilding



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

New York Times Highlights Steroid Use in IFBB Pro Bodybuilding by Millard Baker The New York Times highlighted the widespread use of steroids in competitive bodybuilding suggesting that anabolic steroids cause a specific form of kidney disease known as focal segmental glomerulosclerosis. This was the disease that required IFBB pro bodybuilder Flex Wheeler to undergo [...]

*Read More...*


----------

